# Can nolva still make progesterone gyno worse(If tren/deca is no longer in your system



## DaBeast25 (Apr 27, 2010)

I still have a lump under right nipple, but I don't know if it's from test or possibly tren(only on test/tbol now). 

What may have been tren was last shot almost 2 weeks ago, but the lump is still there and still tender.  I am able to squeeze a TINY it of fluid out..but again it's a really tinny fraction of a drop.

I have nolva, but I'm wondering if adding it can still make progesterone gyno worse if the 19-nor that created the progesterone is no longer around?

B/c I got screwed big time, I'm not 100% positive if I was even taking tren but I am pretty sure I was.  the other thought is that I was just on a high dose of test >1gram/week which caused excess prolactin(hence the juice coming out) although I dont know as much about this.

Huge thanks to any experts that can help.

Just on test/tbol now.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 27, 2010)

At this point skip the nolva and get some letro. Deca lingers in ya a long time I dont know if the levels would be high enough to metter but why chance it.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Apr 28, 2010)

Ok, well I just ordered some letro and caber...this will have to knock it out. 

Planning on slowly ramping up the letro dose as follows... 

Day 1 .25mg letro w/ my 20mg aromasin
Day 2 .5mg letro (aromasin stopped)
Day 3 1.0mg letro
Day 4 1.5mg letro
Day 5 2.0mg letro
Day 6 2.5mg letro

Staying on 2.5mg/day until gyno symptoms go away, then I will slowly ramp back down in the same sequence and probably run letro at either .25 or .5mg/day until my pct starts at which point I'll switch back to aromasin at 20mg/day.

No idea about the caber yet tho??


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 28, 2010)

No idea on the caber bro never used it myself dont even know dosing protocol for it maybe Dragon Heavy or Vic can help ya with that one


----------



## DaBeast25 (Apr 28, 2010)

Ok...seems like .25mg twice/week for a total of .5mg/week is the norm.

Probably gonna run this through my pct also, looks promising in terms of libido enhancement which cant hurt during that transition.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 28, 2010)

What were the doses of tren used?


----------



## Iron Dragon (Apr 28, 2010)

Should of went with prami bro. Did you order a liquid caber? I suggest getting some aromasin for when you do come off the letro. Otherwise you will get a huge rebound of estrogen which may aggravate the gyno.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Apr 29, 2010)

dg806 said:


> What were the doses of tren used?


 
Was a real messed up situation...had a bottle labeled as BD 200mg/ml test prop, but it was dark(like tren).

Ran it along test enth.  I was supposed to be shooting 150mg of prop eod then 100mg eod, but am pretty sure it was actually tren so I have nooo idea what dose.  but it was last shot 2 weeks ago.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Apr 29, 2010)

Dragon_MD said:


> Should of went with prami bro. Did you order a liquid caber? I suggest getting some aromasin for when you do come off the letro. Otherwise you will get a huge rebound of estrogen which may aggravate the gyno.


 

I debated between the 2 and was going to go with prami except I had read up on a lot of people having negative sides from it even at the extremely low doses used.  Since caber has been around a little longer I felt safer going with it(this time at least).  

I did order liquid caber and even with all the anecdotal claims of it not being stable in liquid I have yet to find any real proof that it isn't.  Maybe you have?

I have plenty of aromasin already.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 29, 2010)

DaBeast25 said:


> Was a real messed up situation...had a bottle labeled as BD 200mg/ml test prop, but it was dark(like tren).
> 
> Ran it along test enth.  I was supposed to be shooting 150mg of prop eod then 100mg eod, but am pretty sure it was actually tren so I have nooo idea what dose.  but it was last shot 2 weeks ago.



Tren does not come in 200mg/ml. And Prop is usually 100mg/ml.
The 200mg/ml sounds like Test C or test E.  Only other thing it may be is Bold. Did you have any common sides of tren like night sweats? If not, I'm guessing it was not tren.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Apr 29, 2010)

dg806 said:


> Tren does not come in 200mg/ml. And Prop is usually 100mg/ml.
> The 200mg/ml sounds like Test C or test E. Only other thing it may be is Bold. Did you have any common sides of tren like night sweats? If not, I'm guessing it was not tren.


 
My guess was it had the wrong label stuck on it.  It was labeled 200mg/ml test prop, but if it was something else that wouln't mean it would be 200mg/ml of whatever other compound it was.  

I only woke up soking wet one night, but here are the reasons I came to my conclusion...
-I didn't have a huge libido increase like I did last time when on just test, -the oil itself was thick as hell and drew very slow which I had heard  about tren(never used it myself so idk), 
-I developed gyno even though I was taking an AI and when I squezzed  my nipple I was able to get a tiny little bit of juice out.
-my skin got much much more oily than it had before from just test
-it didnt hurt to shoot at all

Problem is..even if it was tren I have no clue if it was enth or ace nor what dose I was using since it was mis-labeled...either way I'm done with it now, just f**ked up what I had planned out as my cycle


----------



## Iron Dragon (Apr 29, 2010)

DaBeast25 said:


> I debated between the 2 and was going to go with prami except I had read up on a lot of people having negative sides from it even at the extremely low doses used.  Since caber has been around a little longer I felt safer going with it(this time at least).
> 
> I did order liquid caber and even with all the anecdotal claims of it not being stable in liquid I have yet to find any real proof that it isn't.  Maybe you have?
> 
> I have plenty of aromasin already.



Prami does take some dialing in to get the dosage right and can be a bit of a pain till you do. But once you do it is a wonderful drug. Just need to have a little patience until you get your dosage dialed in. 

As for caber not being stable in liquid form, I myself can not provide any evidence. However, I know there owners of researchstop.com and they a completely reliable and knowledgeable guys. And they say it is into possible. And I put 100% faith in them if they say that. 



dg806 said:


> Tren does not come in 200mg/ml. And Prop is usually 100mg/ml.
> The 200mg/ml sounds like Test C or test E.  Only other thing it may be is Bold. Did you have any common sides of tren like night sweats? If not, I'm guessing it was not tren.



As for tren at 200mg/ml, it can be done. It requires 100% EO and a lot of BA and  BB, but it's possible. However, it will hurt like nothing you have ever had. 

Even at extremely high temps, I have never seen a test of any kind turn dark. SO I don't know what the deal is with that one.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Apr 29, 2010)

well...I really hope the combo of letro and liquid caber works b/c this is really starting to irritate me.  it seems my left nipple is starting to get pretty bad too now.

I've heard good things about letro reversing gyno...hope its true.


----------



## ceazur (Apr 29, 2010)

I know guys that they took nolva for 5+ weeks after their cycle because it slowly helped rid them of gyno.

With that being said^ I think it affects people differently.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Apr 29, 2010)

ceazur said:


> I know guys that they took nolva for 5+ weeks after their cycle because it slowly helped rid them of gyno.
> 
> With that being said^ I think it affects people differently.


 
Idk, but I hope something works...I can see my nipples through a lot of my
f**king shirts now...sucks


----------



## ceazur (Apr 29, 2010)

DaBeast25 said:


> Idk, but I hope something works...I can see my nipples through a lot of my
> f**king shirts now...sucks



It usually goes down anyway with time. I wouldn't stress too much about it. It's a small price to pay for a successful cycle.


----------



## Tyler3295 (May 30, 2010)

Sorry, to bump a month old thread, but how is your gyno "progress" going?


----------



## DaBeast25 (May 30, 2010)

started a new thread about it http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...versal-treatment-maintenance-attempt-log.html

Latest update... I gave up on the letro protocol b/c 2.5mg/day was making me feel like absolute shit and the fatigue was actually effecting my work.  I tapered down to 1.5mg/day and my nipples started getting sore again.

Now I'm doing 25mg of aromasin 2x/day morning and night with 20mg of nolva.  No more soreness or anything but I definitely fucked up this cycle, I can notice a pretty good difference in the appearance of my nipples/chest(not that I have full blown tits yet but there does seem to be some tissue there).  Pct will start in about a week at which point I plan on dropping the aromasin to 12.5mg 2x/day and continue 20mg of nolva.

Not really expecting much more of a change at this point, kind of just gave up on it.  If it miraculously goes away after pct I'll update.


----------



## Tyler3295 (May 30, 2010)

DaBeast25 said:


> started a new thread about it http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...versal-treatment-maintenance-attempt-log.html
> 
> Latest update... I gave up on the letro protocol b/c 2.5mg/day was making me feel like absolute shit and the fatigue was actually effecting my work.  I tapered down to 1.5mg/day and my nipples started getting sore again.
> 
> ...



Ahh, okay, thanks. Well, good luck with it. Gyno is no fun, lol.


----------



## Saney (May 30, 2010)

IMPORTANT READ!!!!!!

If you are in a Gyno Crisis, then you need Anastrozole and Clomid ASAP!

Letro takes 4 long days to start working, but then, you're doomed! However, Anastrozole is very quick acting and can help you right away


GICH!


----------



## Tyler3295 (May 30, 2010)

Saney said:


> IMPORTANT READ!!!!!!
> 
> If you are in a Gyno Crisis, then you need Anastrozole and Clomid ASAP!
> 
> ...



Never heard of many people using clomid over nolva for gyno issues. You've done it?


----------



## jcar1016 (May 30, 2010)

Tyler3295 said:


> Never heard of many people using clomid over nolva for gyno issues. You've done it?


 No hes a fuckin retard hes never even used gear ignore him


----------

